# White Film over limewood airstone



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone had this whitish substance (looks very thin and easily breaks) on their airstone or limewood in my case? I've noticed that even if I remove the film, it comes back the next day. It slows down the bubbles and looks ugly. Any ideas??? Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm guessing you are using DIY CO2..so that's the white muck/slime that comes out at the output side. The best way to prevent this from happening is creating a separate bottle that will be the discharge location for the muck, and the gas will carry on through.

Much like Mikee's DIY setup:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/7/3/3/2/Aquarium012_original.jpg

-John N.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, I've been meaning to add on to this discussion. If your DIY CO2 canister is below your tank, you won't have any of that white junk clogging up your diffuser. Explanation? My guess is that the gases that cause the ugly white junk are denser than the CO2, which means the CO2 has an easier time making its way up the tube, while the other gases have to stay below and cry.

If, however, your bottle is level with the tank, I've found that I have muck accumulating every day.

Anyway, if you have a problem with the white film, try lowering your bottle and see what happens.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I went ahead and added a gas seperator...if that doesn't work, I'll try to find room to put it below the tank. Thanks for the help.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Good luck. Tell us what happens. I've read some cases in which people have the gas separater, and still have the goo forming on their diffusers. If you try my suggestion, tell me how it goes too, so I can check and see if my situation is a fluke or not lol.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahh yes, yeast snot. The gas seperator didn't work for me but I went pressurized before I was able to impliment an AIR FILTER. Still hoping someone wants to give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well....gas seperator didn't work for me neither did moving the bottles below the tank. I don't know what else to do beside going pressurized (not feasible right now). I may try the carbon filter later and see what happens.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

How big is your bottle? I use a 1.89L gatorade bottle, and fill it up just past the sticker. If you're using a smaller bottle, maybe the junk gas doesn't have enough room to settle in.

Also, which specific yeast are you using? I use Red Star's dry inactive yeast, and although I did get the yeast snot, moving the bottles below the tank killed the problem. Maybe the yeast you're using might be producing more junk gas than mine? Also, do you add baking soda to your mixture? Just curious, because my water is hard enough so I don't have to add any. I'm not sure how the baking soda works, but I think I've read that it helps the yeast get going in soft water. Maybe if there's too much of it the yeast goes nuts... haha this is all speculation of course.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have 2 2L bottles and I use Fleishman active dry yeast. I do add baking soda and I add about a pinch. I fill the water past the label. I'm going to refill the bottles since I'm out of bubbles as well as the hagen CO2 system later today. Once I refill them, I'll keep them below the tank and see if having fresh yeast helps....


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

righto. Hope it works out


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hm i havnt noticed any white slime on my airstone. My setup is below my 29gal tank but instead of using 2, 2L soda bottles im using just 1 for now to see how it does with only 1 if i need 2 i will be adding the second. Are you using check valves? (not sure if they help in your situation) since im still new with the whole DIY setup my self. Right now im getting plenty of fine bubbles and am quite please with the co2 output but will most likely switch to hagen ladder. Keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I do have check valves...but lately my setup hasn't been too consistent workingwise. So far I haven't had much problems after remaking the yeast solution. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have this same gunk on my limewood airstone. The bottle is prob 3 ft below the tank and i have a DIY gas seperator level with the tank. The gunk remains and has done so since i can remember using limewood. What I do is get 2 airstones and then switch them out with each batch. After i switch a used one out i soak it in a mild bleach solution for a day or two and then put it aside. Some of them can be used for more than one batch while ive had others that just wouldn't work right.

I think the gunk is the limewood breaking down. When CO2 dissolves it turns acidic and I believe that helps break the wood down. That or bacteria are digesting the wood. If I had a microscope at home id actually like to see if the gunk is teaming with bacteria... could also be fungus.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> I believe that helps break the wood down.


That's partially the case. But really, it'll appear on whatever your using, silica airstones, wooden airstones, even glass diffusers.


----------

